# C-Media USB Headphone Set Driver Issues



## Sean71596

Hello,
I recently purchased an iMicro SP-IM320 USB Headset, with speakers and a mic, due to a long chain of events, with the final event being my headphone/mic ports being completely broken away from the motherboard. Anyway, the proble is that it seems to not like my computer. Whenever I plug it into my computer, It says "no driver found" upon installation, and nothing happens. It works just fine on my friend's computer, and university computers, but not mine. I have attached pictures to further visualize the problem. It says there is no driver for the c-media usb headphone set, which is apparently what the headset uses.
P.S. There are volume regulation and mute buttons on the headset cord, and they do a fine job of working properly to change the volume; I just have no sound/mic. Please help, this is my only source of sound, and I need sound, from assignments, to online gaming.


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF I cannot find the product on iMicro site iMicro Electronics - Your OEM Solution Partner
you might try C-Media if you can identify the product C-Media Electronics, Inc.
did you install the driver via device manager


----------



## Sean71596

Hello
I installed the device just by plugging it in. I uninstalled the driver, and tried reinstalling it many times. I also went into device manager to try to find the driver online. It works fine when I plug it in and let it do it's thing on other computers, just not mine. Here is the url for their mirror website, with product details. URL- iMicro Electronics Limited
No driver though. Why is it saying no driver found on my computer, yet not on others? I have no idea how to find the right missing driver; I think it came with windows, but got corrupted. I looked as the C-Media site, and there's so many drivers, I have no Idea which I need.
Here is the site with all the c-media drivers, not sure which one, if any. 
C-Media Electronics, Inc.
I am running Windows 7 home edition 64-bit


----------



## joeten

Hi try installing the driver via device manager How To Install Hardware Or Device Drivers Manually In Windows 7 / Vista


----------



## Sean71596

I looked at that, and already have tried it. It claims there are no available drivers online, and I have no idea where the heck to look for a driver on my hard drive, unless you mean to download one, and that takes me back to the problem of not knowing which c-media driver

I should also add that even after uninstallling it, the second it plugs in again, it shows up as an unidentified device, even before it attempts to install again. This is shown in the second picture


----------



## joeten

No not online you should have a disc with the driver on it do the steps up untill search on line then you choose no let me install from a specific place or disc and point it to the disc or file


----------



## Sean71596

It does not come with a disc. It must have an internal driver that dislikes my computer, or my computer doesn't have the necessary drivers to deal with it. It works on my friends' computers just fine, you just plug, and it installs itself.


----------



## joeten

Ok I thought that might be the case but it was woth a shot what does it show in device manager when it is plugged in


----------



## Sean71596

Look at the second picture I attached
Also-an update- 
I went to manually install the driver, and selected "let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer". When it worked on my friend's computer, I made sure to check what it looked like in the device manager, and it was under sound, video, and game controllers, so I selected that category. It then said this-
P.S.- It is only the sound that is not working.I predict there is more than one driver, and at least one went through. I can control the volume on the integrated buttons on the headset, it's just the actual sound volume that doesn't work


----------



## joeten

Look in the usb area of device manager for any error flags please


----------



## Sean71596

Sorry for the wait. At home for the weekend. No internet there. 
Anyway, no flags in the usb, or the sound category (which is where it shows up on other computers if it installs correctly). It is classifying it as "Other Devices"; even if I completely uninstall it and re-plug it in, the instant it is plugged in it shows up under "Other Devices", not universal serial bus (as you well know is usb) or sound, or anything else. When it is plugged in and before/after the failed installation (doesn't matter whether it's before or after, just shows up either way), it shows up in the "Other Devices" category, instantly with an error flag. It is shown in the second picture.

Update- After doing the manual install from last post, it still doesn't show up in the usb category; and still has an error flag in the "Other Devices" category.


----------



## joeten

Hi are you using the same usb port each time try changing to another just to see


----------



## Sean71596

Ironically enough, I was thinking the same thing earlier today. I tried all 4, none worked.


----------



## joeten

Do other usb devices work ok in the ports Cannot recall if you mentioned


----------



## Sean71596

Once again, sorry for the delay. Yes, other things work fine; i tried flash drives and my usb mouse in all four. I think I'm just going to give up. These headphones were only a patch until I get another computer, and there's so much wrong with this computer I am just going to stick it out 'till then.


----------



## SimSportPlyr

I'm also getting no audio after plugging in my iMicro SP-IM320.

Has anyone found a solution?


----------



## shootermcgavin

I know this is an older post but there may be someone like myself that still needs this question answered. I was able to solve the driver issue through "device manager" on my computer. I was surprised to find it listed under "other devices" rather than where it should be listed with the user interface devices. It does find the driver and successfully install it which solved the issues I was having.


----------



## SimSportPlyr

Thanks for the reply, shootermcgavin, but I don't follow you.

In Vista Device Manager, I don't see 'other devices'. I wonder shy.


----------



## SimSportPlyr

Also, shootermcgavin, may I ask what failure symptom you were experiencing before you fixed it?


----------



## shootermcgavin

Upon further inspection of the Device Manager image supplied with the original thread it appears they too found it in "other devices". I don't remember having stated my computer was experiencing any issues other than getting the correct drivers. 
Are you trying to get the drivers or are you just asking?
Talk to me Goose


----------



## SimSportPlyr

shootermcgavin, oh duh, i see the graphic now.

My Device Manager doesn't have an 'Other Devices' category.

I seem to have the same problem as the OP: I have no audio out (from the mic). Audio in (to the headset speakers work fine).


----------

